# What can a newbie expect?



## Str8up8up (Oct 26, 2010)

We're looking at launching a site that sells cheap shirts $15 or less in a limited edition, crowd sourced model. Kinda like Shirt.woot.com I suppose.

Our goal, like most other sites i suppose, is to offer reliable and quality fulfillment to our customers at a low cost.

Do you have any suggestions?

What can we expect as we evaluate partners and the process in general?

Thank you,


----------

